# Your Favorite Recordings for each Tchaikovsky Ballet



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Swan Lake, The Nutcracker and Sleeping Beauty.

How about a few of your favorites for each?

For "The Nutcracker" I like:
Mackerras (London) & Dorati (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)

For "Swan Lake" I like:
Ozawa (Boston), Slatkin (St. Louis) & Previn (London). I still want to hear Rozdhestvensky but haven't been able to find a copy.

For "Sleeping Beauty" I like:
Gergiev (St. Petersburg Kirov Orchestra) & Dorati (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)


----------

